# Split face block



## J. Stedman (May 11, 2013)

Looking for any suggestions on installing outlets on a split face cmu. Everything has to be in the block. If anybody has has any experience with this I sure would appreciate any help.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

J. Stedman said:


> Looking for any suggestions on installing outlets on a split face cmu. Everything has to be in the block. If anybody has has any experience with this I sure would appreciate any help.


Never worked with the stuff personally, are you able to sink mud boxes and run PVC like you could on a normal block wall?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Prep as much as possible. DO NOT make the brickies wait on you!

Put grounding pigtails in boxes, MA's, locknuts, pb's, wrap with duct tape to keep the concrete out. Short piece of tie wire through the 6-32 holes on the front. When box is set through the hole in the block, use the tie wire with a scrap piece of pvc to pull the box flush with the block.

One thing I learned is, if you are hitting the box with only one conduit or a conduit out the top and bottom , a single gang DEEP masonry box works fine.

But if you need two conduits into one side, use a 4 sq deep with an 1.5" mud ring.

If you have to recess any lights into a block later on, stub conduit into the space, and pack the space with rigid insulation foam board. Plan on digging it out later. That'll keep the grout from filling the void.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

also a hammer and chissle to make the mounting surface as flat as possible


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

J. Stedman said:


> Looking for any suggestions on installing outlets on a split face cmu. Everything has to be in the block. If anybody has has any experience with this I sure would appreciate any help.


I take it the split face is going on the building exterior ? I've done these a lot of different ways . EMT or PVC ninety'd into the back of a single gang masonry box , or offset into the top . Then run the conduit up the masonry or structural stud exterior wall in the void between the split face and exterior wall . There's usually 2-4" along with insulation between these two surfaces . I've also stubbed 90 degree stubs out of the exterior wall close to where the recep . Is going , then you offset in pipe in to the back of your box . You can use PVC Coated mc cable up and in to a junction box above the ceiling . Lots of methods that will work . Keep an eye on the bricklayers too . Some split face block is not even close to flat to mount a receptacle or a light fixture , lol ! Tell them to save those for anywhere else on the wall . Split face block sucks to mount anything to regardless . Make sure you have silicone , lol !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

J. Stedman said:


> Looking for any suggestions on installing outlets on a split face cmu. Everything has to be in the block. If anybody has has any experience with this I sure would appreciate any help.


Also , if you use PVC coated mc , seal right , or something else not rigid , make sure you duct tape the boxes up real good and have the masons " mud " them in flush with the split face . Mortar around the box will hold it the best and permanently . A good mason will know to do this , a bad one will forget where every box goes on a wall right after you go over it with them , lol ! My advice , be close by when they're near your boxes .


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

The best way to deal with it if the architect or whoever will agree is to have a half regular (smooth) block put wherever an outlet or water bib is to be placed.

Roger


----------



## J. Stedman (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I got lucky with the brickies they're easy going and extremely helpful. The exterior split face and how the outlets will look is concerning to me. I've been looking at existing buildings and all the outlets are in waterproof boxes with in use covers, I guess well see how this plays out. I ll share any tricks once I get going.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

J. Stedman said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I got lucky with the brickies they're easy going and extremely helpful. The exterior split face and how the outlets will look is concerning to me. I've been looking at existing buildings and all the outlets are in waterproof boxes with in use covers, I guess well see how this plays out. I ll share any tricks once I get going.


I've never seen , or installed a weatherproof bell box in an exterior wall for a receptacle , but I don't see why it can't be done ? Since its a bigger box than a mud box , the masons will have to make a pretty tight cut around it since the in use cover is the came size . I'm sure all the masonry boxes I've put in over the years are rusted to hell , since an exterior finish block wall is definitely a damp environment . It's worth a shot anyway ? Let us know how it turns out .


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> I've never seen , or installed a weatherproof bell box in an exterior wall for a receptacle , but I don't see why it can't be done ? Since its a bigger box than a mud box , the masons will have to make a pretty tight cut around it since the in use cover is the came size . I'm sure all the masonry boxes I've put in over the years are rusted to hell , since an exterior finish block wall is definitely a damp environment . It's worth a shot anyway ? Let us know how it turns out .


I took it as everything was surface mounted in bell boxes and in use covers.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

thegoldenboy said:


> I took it as everything was surface mounted in bell boxes and in use covers.


No , lots of places want them recessed . Obviously the in use cover sticks out ( unless you get the new accordion style ) but you don't have the added depth of the bell box to deal with . The in use cover doesn't mate up too well to a steel masonry box in split face block either . I question if this is even code compliant as I'm sure , in use covers aren't listed to be mounted to anything other than bell boxes ? I was always handed mud boxes to use , questioned it , and got the usual " just do as your told kid " , from my foreman .


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

J. Stedman said:


> I've been looking at existing buildings and all the outlets are in waterproof boxes with in use covers...


This is what I was referring to... I'm on my phone and not sure how to multiquote through the app. 

I've never heard of anyone sinking a weatherproof box into block.


----------



## J. Stedman (May 11, 2013)

I should clarify the bell boxes I've seen are surface mounted not in the block. I have to have my outlets in the split face block. I think if the masons cut the opening to the size of the cover and not the box it should be ok.


----------

